# CLOUD NINE!



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm so freaking happy just got my glowstache from lyft today!! Finally I can't even think straight haha anybody else have theirs? 

I'm in OC California so watch out for me!!


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

It is inspiring to recall that feeling of hopefulness when starting out. Thanks for the "lift" and may you enjoy all your rides!


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

It took me forever to hit 100 rides in Phoenix, but shit yeah I was proud when I got it 

I display it with pride still to this day.
Congrats fellow lyfter!


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> It took me forever to hit 100 rides in Phoenix, but shit yeah I was proud when I got it
> 
> I display it with pride still to this day.
> Congrats fellow lyfter!


So will I thanks brother. 3rd week of LYFT only. Been 2 months in working the system. First time last week hitting my 50hr bonus too. So I'm keeping all my earnings plus tip! Can't get any better!!


----------



## A-C-Hell Fest (Oct 3, 2015)

Maybe us Lyfters should keep our happiness on the DL.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

A-C-Hell Fest said:


> Maybe us Lyfters should keep our happiness on the DL.


Haha why


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

*sigh* still waiting It's only been a year though, so I must be next, right?


----------



## A-C-Hell Fest (Oct 3, 2015)

SMOTY said:


> Haha why


The same reason that a good poker player should never show his hand unless there's a showdown at the end of a hand.


----------



## MrPix (Oct 4, 2015)

How long did it take to arrive from when you completed your 100 rides and filled in the web form? So I know what my wait is.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

A-C-Hell Fest said:


> The same reason that a good poker player should never show his hand unless there's a showdown at the end of a hand.


I get what you are saying. But there's a lot of negativity on these forums. Kinda was making me rethink about lyfting. And ubering


MrPix said:


> How long did it take to arrive from when you completed your 100 rides and filled in the web form? So I know what my wait is.


About 1 month 1/2 I went slow in the beginning . But after 1 month I decided to do lyft only that week and was able to get to 100 no problem. I live in OC and of course uber is more popular but I think lyft is picking up here


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

MrPix said:


> How long did it take to arrive from when you completed your 100 rides and filled in the web form? So I know what my wait is.


In my case it was around 2 weeks to deliver. I get that it's maybe just like a trinket and conversation piece to talk about lyft, and shiny identifier as approaching pax, but getting this little thing felt like Christmas.

I might be a nerd.


----------



## A-C-Hell Fest (Oct 3, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> In my case it was around 2 weeks to deliver. I get that it's maybe just like a trinket and conversation piece to talk about lyft, and shiny identifier as approaching pax, but getting this little thing felt like Christmas.
> 
> I might be a nerd.


I might have pooped my pants a little. The delivery of the glowstache vs Ubers generic U in a boring envelope really exemplifies the differences between the 2 companies. Lyft's marketing department is first rate! I think it took about a week and a half to get mine. If Lyft catches on in other markets the way it has in my market then everyone is going to be very very happy.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I hit my 100 back in June but didn't receive mine until August and after re-ordering. I heard they were on backorder for a long time so if you have previously qualified you may want to revisit the page and request it again.


----------



## drivinindc (Aug 23, 2015)

A-C-Hell Fest said:


> I might have pooped my pants a little. The delivery of the glowstache vs Ubers generic U in a boring envelope really exemplifies the differences between the 2 companies. Lyft's marketing department is first rate!


Couldn't disagree more. Lyft's marketing is terrible. Yes the glowstache is cute and makes for a good conversation piece with the pax. But does it actually increase ridership? I doubt it.

Lyft has competitive advantages over Uber, the biggest of which is "we aren't arrogant ******bags", but their marketing campaigns don't take advantage of this. At least where I am their pitch to drivers is the money they can make, and to pax it's the money they can save. But that doesn't differentiate them from Uber.

They are pickier about who they approve as drivers ... Pax don't know that. They provide better incentives to drivers ... Pax don't know that. Their marketing doesn't give the Pax any reason to pick Lyft over Uber.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

There is truth in your statement but those are complex themes to relate via print ads which are much more affordable than video. Here in Boston Lyft seems to be spending a lot on billboards, bus advertising, etc. I also see many more ads online than I do for Uber. I should think their strategy is to get their name out there and let peer to peer advertising take care of the specific benefits advertising. I have never seen a bus or billboard ad here for Uber.


----------



## drivinindc (Aug 23, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> There is truth in your statement but those are complex themes to relate via print ads which are much more affordable than video.


Not at all. Just a photo of a driver saying "I prefer working with lyft," with a two sentence explanation. Photo of a scuzzy guy and his jalopy and a line "eligible to drive for uber," followed by a two sentence explanation of the fact that lyft makes drivers and their cars pass an interview / inspection.

I think the real issue is that Lyft doesn't want to get into a head to head fight with Uber. And also that they don't want to "go negative" on their opponent. It's a mistake, though, in my opinion. I think the market is there for a real alternative to Uber, but you have to make the case that you truly are an alternative and not just the same thing under a different wrapper.


----------



## A-C-Hell Fest (Oct 3, 2015)

drivinindc said:


> Couldn't disagree more. Lyft's marketing is terrible. Yes the glowstache is cute and makes for a good conversation piece with the pax. But does it actually increase ridership? I doubt it.
> 
> Lyft has competitive advantages over Uber, the biggest of which is "we aren't arrogant ******bags", but their marketing campaigns don't take advantage of this. At least where I am their pitch to drivers is the money they can make, and to pax it's the money they can save. But that doesn't differentiate them from Uber.
> 
> They are pickier about who they approve as drivers ... Pax don't know that. They provide better incentives to drivers ... Pax don't know that. Their marketing doesn't give the Pax any reason to pick Lyft over Uber.


I was referring more to the design, slogans and packaging. I think the slogan "Your friend with a car" is a very nice way of conveying the difference between Lyft and Uber. Becoming too cut throat in explaining the differences would not convey the friendlier service that Lyft provides and would certainly be out of step with the conversational tone of their marketing. Going negative in marketing is generally a really bad idea unless you've got a very specific plan and are 100% confident that you can do it without making yourself look worse than the competition. 
My fiancée is the CMO of a regional restaurant chain, and she's the one that said to me that she knew all she needed to know about the 2 companies from what each of them sent me to display on my car. Lyft might actually be winning the Austin market now. I get pings quicker with Lyft than I do with Uber. I rarely turn on my Uber app anymore because I've found that I actually make less money with it on. I think Lyft's marketing is working and they seem to have a solid long term plan. Austin, Tx is usually ahead of the curve when it comes to trends, which gives me hope for Lyft in other markets as well.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

drivinindc said:


> Not at all. Just a photo of a driver saying "I prefer working with lyft," with a two sentence explanation. Photo of a scuzzy guy and his jalopy and a line "eligible to drive for uber," followed by a two sentence explanation of the fact that lyft makes drivers and their cars pass an interview / inspection.
> 
> I think the real issue is that Lyft doesn't want to get into a head to head fight with Uber. And also that they don't want to "go negative" on their opponent. It's a mistake, though, in my opinion. I think the market is there for a real alternative to Uber, but you have to make the case that you truly are an alternative and not just the same thing under a different wrapper.


The second half of what you say is what I was going to go with next. Because they can't relate that difference without butting heads and the truth is Uber has much deeper pockets of they end up in a negative ad war.


----------



## drivinindc (Aug 23, 2015)

A-C-Hell Fest said:


> I was referring more to the design, slogans and packaging. I think the slogan "Your friend with a car" is a very nice way of conveying the difference between Lyft and Uber. Becoming too cut throat in explaining the differences would not convey the friendlier service that Lyft provides and would certainly be out of step with the conversational tone of their marketing. Going negative in marketing is generally a really bad idea unless you've got a very specific plan and are 100% confident that you can do it without making yourself look worse than the competition.
> My fiancée is the CMO of a regional restaurant chain, and she's the one that said to me that she knew all she needed to know about the 2 companies from what each of them sent me to display on my car. Lyft might actually be winning the Austin market now. I get pings quicker with Lyft than I do with Uber. I rarely turn on my Uber app anymore because I've found that I actually make less money with it on. I think Lyft's marketing is working and they seem to have a solid long term plan. Austin, Tx is usually ahead of the curve when it comes to trends, which gives me hope for Lyft in other markets as well.


I hope you're right, & I hope your fiance is right; she is certainly right in that the trade dress reflects the brand identities the two companies are trying to convey... But branding works best when it summarize and encapsulates what consumers already think about your product.

My observation is that many cars don't use the trade dress, and that half the drivers for lyft also have the uber trade dress on. And also that my lyft ridership is down, not up from a month ago. But that's just my city, and of course it's entirely possible that Lyft is playing a long game here - grow slow, let Uber be number 1, fight all the regulatory and political fights and deal with all the first mover disadvantages, expecting that some point consumers will get disenchanted with them and go looking for alternatives.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

This line nearly had me spit coffee all over my keyboard:


drivinindc said:


> Lyft has competitive advantages over Uber, the biggest of which is "we aren't arrogant ******bags",


Imagine a full page ad in your local newspaper: A picture of a Do*U*chebag with the "u" in the correct font, wheels on it and the guy driving looks like the guy across the bar that buys your girlfriend a drink while you're sitting next to her.

"Wouldn't you really rather have a Lyft?"


----------



## A-C-Hell Fest (Oct 3, 2015)

One of us should just make that a meme. That would probably be more effective as a meme anyway. Hell, maybe we should flood the interwebs with a whole series of memes making fun of Uber. That would be fun!


----------



## theboxcar (Sep 9, 2015)

COMPETITION! jk. yay oc drivers!


----------



## MrPix (Oct 4, 2015)

I dunno. I picked up my wife from the airport this evening and they were ticketing TNC drivers waiting in the cellphone lot. I saw a couple of Lyfters and a half dozen or so Uberers get dinged. Hahah! Luckily I wasn't wearing trade dress as I was just there waiting to pick up the missus


----------



## Lyber (Oct 6, 2015)

I will get my hundred ride today I'm only doing Lyft today. I'm so frazzled from Uber in LA yesterday that I'll just do Lyft today.


----------



## Lyber (Oct 6, 2015)

if I weren't so impatient I would do Lyft only. All the time.


----------

